# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Don't Thank Me

## pj

For those who listened to and enjoyed the demo I posted here of "Don&#39;t Thank Me", (the dog&#39;s perspecive song,) the production is complete.  If you want to hear it, an MP3 is available here.  This isn&#39;t a full-quality MP3, but it gives a pretty good idea of how it came out.  The vocalist is the man I had in mind when the song was written.  I am thrilled that he agreed to sing it&#33;

Vocals:  Oren Fisher
Composition, guitar, bass, washboard, production and engineering:  me

Enjoy&#33;

----------

